# [Mount] Ntfs en modo Escritura (Abierto)

## Antares-1

Les comento una pequeña necesidad que me surgio ahora en base a esto:

Hace unos pocos dias salio Prince of Persia The Two Thrones, un juego de una saga que la vengo siguiendo hace mucho tiempo (Y eso que no soy un Super Super fana de los juegos, pero cuando algo me copa...) y resulta que, como en Argentina no salio original, lo compre... bueno, ustedes saben.

Me vino una imagen MDS, lei como se tenia que usar con el Daemon 4, El mecanismo de proteccion Starforce, etc etc. Lo mas bien.

Mi problema es que, mis particiones son estas:

Particion de Windows XP NTFS de 3GB.

Particion Swap de Linux de 1GB

Particion ReiserFS para Gentoo de 3GB

Y una particiòn FAT32 de la capacidad del disco restante que es de 70gb y algo (Es un disco de 80).

Ahora que pasa, al querer copiar esa imagen que pesa 4,15gb no me deja, porque mas de 4gb en Fat32 sin dividir la imagen no se puede.

Me quedaba una sola opción: Convertir mi partición FAT32 a NTFS. Porque si montaba la Imagen con el Daemon 4 y creaba de nuevo una Imagen Dividida en Archivos de 2GB con el Alcohol tomando como unidad origen mi unidad de Daemon Tools, al querer correr esa nueva imagen la protección SF (Starforce) no me la reconoce.

Entonces, ahora que tengo el juego y todo, tengo una partición NTFS horrible que en Linux no la puedo montar en modo escritura!!!

Mi idea a todo esto es algo muy sencillo: Poder montar esta partición NTFS en Modo escritura. La de Windows no la toco, pero igual siempre tengo una imagen de Ghost por ahi guardada.

Pero esta FAT32 es como un "ALMACEN" de archivos y la uso para todo entre los dos S.O...

Les comento que ya tengo el Kernel Compilado con soporte para Escritura de NTFS (Kernel 2.6.12-r6)  pero al montar la particion desde mi usuario normal no me deja, y desde el root si. Pero al querer copiar cualquier archivo a esta particion ntfs...

Esto me dice al querer ingresar a ella como usuario normal (Me deja montarla pero no acceder)

```
usuario@Shostame /mnt $ ls

dvdrw  mp3player  ntfs2  pendrive1  pendrive2  windowsxp

usuario@Shostame /mnt $ mount /mnt/ntfs2

usuario@Shostame /mnt $ ls

dvdrw  mp3player  ntfs2  pendrive1  pendrive2  windowsxp

usuario@Shostame /mnt $ cd ntfs2

bash: cd: ntfs2: Permission denied
```

Cosa que al entrar como root no sucede.

Pero al querer escribir algo en modo root:

```
HOSTNAME CARPETA # cp Archivo_de_texto.txt /mnt/ntfs2/

cp: cannot create regular file `/mnt/ntfs2/Archivo_de_texto.txt': Permission denied
```

Bueno, eso es todo.

Les dejo una copia de mi /etc/fstab para ver si hay algo mal configurado. Ya el kernel tiene soporte para NTFS como Modulo, y esta cargado al inicio.

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /mnt/windowsxp  ntfs            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hda3               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/hda4               /mnt/ntfs2      ntfs            noauto,users    0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/dvdrw      auto            noauto,users    0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/mp3player  auto            noauto,users    0 0

#/dev/sda               /mnt/pendrive1  auto            noauto,users    0 0

#/dev/sdb               /mnt/pendrive2  auto            noauto,users    0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

----------

## aj2r

Parece que no has leído al configurar el kernel el comentario de esta opción:

NTFS write support (NTFS_RW)

This enables the partial, but safe, write support in the NTFS driver.

The only supported operation is overwriting existing files, without

changing the file length. No file or directory creation, deletion or

renaming is possible. Note only non-resident files can be written to

so you may find that some very small files (<500 bytes or so) cannot

be written to.

While we cannot guarantee that it will not damage any data, we have

so far not received a single report where the driver would have

damaged someones data so we assume it is perfectly safe to use.

Note: While write support is safe in this version (a rewrite from

scratch of the NTFS support), it should be noted that the old NTFS

write support, included in Linux 2.5.10 and before (since 1997),

is not safe.

This is currently useful with TopologiLinux. TopologiLinux is run

on top of any DOS/Microsoft Windows system without partitioning your

hard disk. Unlike other Linux distributions TopologiLinux does not

need its own partition. For more information see

<http://topologi-linux.sourceforge.net/>

It is perfectly safe to say N here.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

```
/dev/hda4               /mnt/ntfs2      ntfs            noauto,users    0 0
```

añadele esto.

```
/dev/hda4               /mnt/ntfs2      ntfs            noauto,users,umask=000    0 0
```

y prueba de nuevo

por cierto, a riesgo de quedar como un tonto...... que es eso de ntfs2 (yo uso solo ntfs) tambien es verdad que no necesito escribir en esa particion.

----------

## Antares-1

aj2r, disculpa si NO LEI mucho el manual del kernel en ingles pero tengo pocos conocimientos de ingles. Entendi algo de que el soporte para NTFS no esta muy seguro...

Igualmente, es provisorio. Solamente hasta que pueda jugar POP3 y listo, despues la vuelvo a FAT32, de hecho, la fat32 me es mas comoda.

Gentoosiastix, gracias, lo voy a probar a ver que sale.

----------

## elKano

El soporte NTFS del kernel actualmente es muy básico. Repitiendo lo que ponía a2jr en inglés, lo único que se puede hacer es sobreescribir ficheros sin modificar su tamaño, y no crear, mover o borrar. Es decir, que no te servirá de mucho.

La manera de obtener soporte completo de NTFS en linux ahora mismo es utilizar Captive, que lo que hace es utilizar librerías de tu instalación de Windows directamente. Lo podrás encontrar en el portage, enmascarado como ~x86. Hace cierto tiempo que no lo uso, asi que no estoy seguro; pero creo recordar que una vez instalado tienes que ejecutar un programa que, a base de preguntas, te localiza las librerías que necesita y las copia donde debe.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

hola, me vuelvo a pasar para refrendar practicamente palabra por palabra lo que ha dicho elkano

olvidate de lo que te comente anteriormente, eso solo te servira para el acceso y motaje de la particion pero no para la escritura y/o creacion de archivos. 

la mejor opcion creo que es captive y la forma de usarlo la tienes AQUI

----------

## gringo

seguramente en el 2.6.15 habrá una gran actualización en éste sentido, leédlo vostros mismos: 

http://wiki.kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges

 *Quote:*   

> NTFS write support: NTFS finally implements write support so "vim /ntfs/foo.txt" works. You can write(2) to a file even beyond the end of the existing file. Resident non-resident files and are supported. Sparse files can also be written and holes will be filed appropriately. truncate(2), ftruncate(2) and open(2) with O_TRUNC flag also works. There're some limitations with heavily fragmented files which you won't be allowed to change. Also, notice that creation/deletion of files and directories is still not supported and mmap(2) based writes is still not complete

 

saluetes

----------

## Antares-1

Joya, lo voy a intentar con el Captive, esperemos que no ezplote nada   :Shocked: .

Igualmente cuando termine de jugar este juego, la vuelvo a convertir a FAT32.

----------

## kabutor

 *gringo wrote:*   

> seguramente en el 2.6.15 habrá una gran actualización en éste sentido, leédlo vostros mismos: 
> 
> 

 

Coño que buenas noticias.. aun limitado por lo q leo.. pero suena bien, mientras sea "seguro" el proceso de escritura..

----------

## alexlm78

Gracias por los datos!!

 :Idea: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Coño que buenas noticias.. aun limitado por lo q leo.. pero suena bien, mientras sea "seguro" el proceso de escritura..

 

sasto, de momento se puede guardar un archivo editado/modificado, que ya es algo  :Very Happy: 

Aqui lo explica el mantenedor con un poco mas de detalle http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/10/17/56

No tenéis que esperar al 2.6.15 para probarlo, aqui hay un parche por si alguien lo necesita o quiere juguetear:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.15-rc5/2.6.15-rc5-mm2/broken-out/git-ntfs.patch

saluetes

----------

## Antares-1

Una pequeña duda con el tema de la legalidad: Cuando vos utilizas este "Programa" que te pide archivos o cosas de 3ras partes... es legal cuando vos usas los archivos de tu WindowsXP o Cualquier Windows Licensiado???

----------

## alexlm78

Esto se presta a una gran controversia, viendolo desde el punto de vista tecnico, cada archivo no esta licenciado, esta licenciado el todal de la plicacion, pero desde un punto de vista legislativo podria darse la situacion que la licencia aplique a cada parte del software, aunque depende de la legislacion de tu pais en cuanto a licencias, alguno tiene restricciones sobre las licencias, y alguno no, otros las estan modificando, como es el caso de mi pais.

En Resumen, Seria cuestion de que cada persona interesada busque asesoria legal en su pais.

Por lo pronto en mi Pais la materia de derechos de autor es bastante indefinida, por eso la cambian, en mi pais seria totalmente legal, que no porque no este licenciado, sino porque las extensiones solo son validas sobre especificaciones, entoces dentro de la licencia de winsuks deberia venir un listado de todos los archivos que incluye el sistema, pero como no, tomar prestado algun archivo no constituye problema.

Como es en los demas paises.????

----------

## kabutor

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

> Como es en los demas paises.????

 

En los demas paises se aplica la ley de oro, el que tiene el oro hace la ley   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## Antares-1

Joya, igualmente como saben, aca en Argentina hay Pirating por todos lados (Corección: En la mayoria de los lados)...

Cuando aprenderá la gente a abrir los ojos ante el Soft gratuito, bueno y calidad...

----------

## alexlm78

 *Nekki-Basara wrote:*   

> Cuando aprenderá la gente a abrir los ojos ante el Soft gratuito, bueno y calidad...

 

Ese exactamente es parte del trabajo de las comunidades, dar a conocer que existe un Software que puede sustituir el existente, pero que es libre y de una excelente calidad.

LARGA VIDA AL SOFTWARE LIBRE Y AL OPEN SOURCE

LARGOS DIAS AL GPL

----------

## Antares-1

QUE NUNCA TERMINEN, AMEN   :Wink: 

----------

